# Overnight parking in Bury St Edumuds, Suffolk



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Not sure if anyone has reported on this before. 

For those that don't know it is an official stopover provided by St Edmundsbury Council in their Ram Meadow car park.

We thought that, as we were in the area, we would give it a try.

When we arrived we noticed that there were five places, four of which had cars in them :twisted: To be fair the spaces emptied as the afternoon wore on.

They have put the spaces right at the front of the car park so that all the traffic and foot traffic goes past you. The car park is situated on an industrial area of the town. One section is locked at night but the part for motorhomes is not. No height barrier on this part. It looks as though the market traders use it to park their vans so anyone staying overnight may get an early wake up call. To be honest, inconvenient though it may be, I would rather have been on the locked part. There was, at least, a tree lined border on that one. It is locked at 10.30pm and opens at 5.30am.

The lovely Abbey Gardens are very close by, as is the historic area of Bury, and the shops a little walk further on. There was a large street market taking place on the Saturday we visited. Very nice for a day out but we did not fancy staying over night so headed off home.

Cost was a very reasonable £1.90 for over four hours or an overnight stay. The ticket is timed and gave us up to 11 am the next day. Excellent value I thought :lol:


----------

